# Pressure, what is it?



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I read a thread on here just now which had a vid of a dog being agitated and it was cool. Then there was a reply about whats the dog like with a bit of pressure? and another vid was posted of some geezer shouting and throwing chairs and shit and I thought to myself 'That's pressure?'

Now I am specifically talking about bitework, not OB or tracking and such and I would like to start a thread about Pressure and what it is.

I look at pressure as something that makes the dog feel uncomfortable, simple as that and watching that vid I thought, well maybe the dog doesn't mind having chairs thrown at it and shouting and shit, some dogs don't, my EBT could walk through a riot looking for dropped sandwiches and seem oblivious to it all.

I saw a vid posted on here of a decoy 'pressuring' a dog which I thought was a rather good example, where the dog was on leash, performing some kind of 'bark and hold' and the decoy is full frontal very quiet, staring like mad and shaking on the spot. If anyone knows the vid and has a link if you could pot it here it would be most appreciated. This is what I have always thought of as 'pressure'

What is your take on it?

By the way this is in no way a slur on the vids that sparked this thought they were fine vids of a fine dog and training.

Help me out dudes and dudettes!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I think you know what pressure is. Some dogs need a chair thrown at them, some need an unflinching stare, some need a stick hit, some need to see their perfectly executing bark and hold isn't getting the sleeve-reward all the sudden, and some need to just come out of their crate. Pressure is whatever is needed for *that* dog to perceive pressure, not what we think pressure is. Doesn't matter what we think, only what that particular dog does.


----------

